# Rosemary and lavender - help, again with quantities, please



## loopyloop (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi!
Following the very king advice from my first threqad, I managed to do some pretty good citrus soap.
Now, could you please tell me in what pecentage I should add lavender and rosemary EO's to base? Still max 3% - how much of each?
Also, i want to use some lavender flowers and some dried rosemary - do I just add that to the top of soap, once in the mould?
Any point grinding and mising in?
thanks again.


----------



## Genny (Mar 2, 2013)

Personally, I'd do equal parts rosemary to equal parts lavender.  They compliment each other very well & don't over power one another.

You can add lavender flowers & dried rosemary to the top of your soap or grind & mix in, either way the flowers will turn brown, just in case you weren't aware.


----------



## lsg (Mar 2, 2013)

I like to use 2 parts lavender to 1 part rosemary.


----------



## loopyloop (Mar 2, 2013)

Genny said:


> ....., either way the flowers will turn brown, just in case you weren't aware.


 
Yeah I know... would they still turn brown on the top, though?


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like 4 parts lavender 1 part rosemary because some rosemarry essential oils are too strong or bitter or something.


----------



## paillo (Mar 3, 2013)

lsg said:


> I like to use 2 parts lavender to 1 part rosemary.



That's my preferred percentage too.

And yes, either mixed in or on  top, your herbs will turn brown. With luck not all of them, but the ones embedded in the top of the soap will definitely brown. I know this from experience. If you don't mind a more rustic-looking soap with brown herbs, I know lots of soapmakers do this successfully - me, I just don't like that look...


----------



## loopyloop (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah, I see... so it would be something like this?
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...A479CB22288F2F38266685D59620&selectedIndex=50

If I want to mix in, also, how much should I use?


----------



## lovefish (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, when I add lavender flowers I add them on top once it's poured into the mold. I add them very lightly so they sit on the soap and not so many and I think it looks OK like that. I don't add as many as there are in that picture, but it's all just what you like the look of I guess?!


----------

